# CCW compact/subcompact handgun choices



## Ciliatus (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm looking at purchasing my second gun and I'm having a really hard time narrowing my decision. My primary is a Ruger SR9, which I love, but wonder about carrying consistently. I would really like something in the compact or subcompact range. The only things I'm really dead set on are 9mm and something I can pick up for under $600. I'm not opposed to SA or DA nor do I have a real preference for polymer or metal. I'm reasonably new to handguns so I'm sure there's a lot out there that I'm not aware of. I'm seriously considering the Kel-Tec P11 due to the size, price and everything I've read about them. However I keep coming across others that pique my curiosity. What do you use/recommend and why? Anything you absolutely wouldn't consider? Is there anything out there that meets my criteria that may not be commonly found or currently in production?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

If your willing to drop down to a .380 the NAA Guardian is a pretty sweet pocket carry


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I have a feeling that you're going to get about a million replies. Two of the most popular choices that fill your criteria are the Glock 26 and a Springfield Armory XD9 sc. Both are subcompact 9mm's with a pretty good capacity for their size and can be had for under $600, always nice. Their are going to be hardcore XD fans and even more hardcore Glock fans, but either one would serve your needs, just depends on what you like the best. Good Luck.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Ruger is making a SR9c and it fits the same holster as the SR9 from what I am told.

I would get a Kahr CW9. They can be had for $425ish and are very fine weapons. Fun to shoot and easier to conceal then almost every other smaller gun. They are less then an inch wide shoot very straight and are reliable as can be. Holsters to carry are around 50 bucks check here. Kahr holster The entire setup is under 500 bucks and you are setup very nicely and I think you will be very happy. I own 2 SR9's and I carry the Kahr cw9 everyday almost. I would be hard pressed to be any happier.

RCG


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 for the Glock 26.

Another option is the Sig P250 SC.:mrgreen:


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

M&P9c and never look back. The Kel-Tec is a good gun but I sold mine because of the awfull trigger pull and it was not very pleasant to shoot either, fine for a deep concealment shoot it only when you have to gun but there are a lot of better options under $600.


----------



## Ciliatus (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks folks, and keep 'em coming. One stipulation I might add (and I'm sure I'll catch guff for this) is that I'm partial to stuff that's a bit less common. While I like the Glocks and the Springfields quite a bit, I tend to lean toward some slightly less commonly owned stuff. Call me strange.

I _really_ like that Kahr!


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Ciliatus said:


> I'm looking at purchasing my second gun and I'm having a really hard time narrowing my decision. My primary is a Ruger SR9, which I love, but wonder about carrying consistently. I would really like something in the compact or subcompact range. The only things I'm really dead set on are 9mm and something I can pick up for under $600. I'm not opposed to SA or DA nor do I have a real preference for polymer or metal. I'm reasonably new to handguns so I'm sure there's a lot out there that I'm not aware of. I'm seriously considering the Kel-Tec P11 due to the size, price and everything I've read about them. However I keep coming across others that pique my curiosity. What do you use/recommend and why? Anything you absolutely wouldn't consider? Is there anything out there that meets my criteria that may not be commonly found or currently in production?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I have a KT PF9 and Kahr CW9. They are about the same size, but the Kahr is 3 oz heavier. The trigger on the PF9 is much better than the P11. I know because I sold my P11 for this reason. My CW9 has been perfect through 400+ rounds of various ball, Hp's, and defense rounds. My PF9 doesn't like WWB, but has been flawless with every thing else I've tried. Both are only 7+1, but are small enough that a spare mag is easily carried. I can't comment on the Glock, because they don't fit my hand at all, and I can't shoot them accurately.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Ciliatus said:


> Thanks folks, and keep 'em coming. One stipulation I might add (and I'm sure I'll catch guff for this) is that I'm partial to stuff that's a bit less common. While I like the Glocks and the Springfields quite a bit, I tend to lean toward some slightly less commonly owned stuff. Call me strange.
> 
> I _really_ like that Kahr!


If you buy the Kahr you will really like it. It is a sweet weapon!

RCG


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

SGTRick1775 said:


> If your willing to drop down to a .380 the NAA Guardian is a pretty sweet pocket carry


I owned a Guardian for a while, even got the crimson trace for it, but I could not hold the dot still and pull the 25 lb trigger! Well, that's a bit of a stretch, but it sure felt like 25lbs. I know its at least 11 lbs. That's just too much for a short barrel. IMHO.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

If I was choosing, I'd take a SA EMP 9


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

CZ Rami alloy or Poly. My choice


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

is this gun for pocket carry?
on on the hip or ankle?

the last issue of NRA americn rifleman had a comparison on several .380's
the current issue of G&A HANDGUNS has a comparison on several .380's also and includes the new SIG

if you want unusual - go to the local dealership and pre order the keltec PM30 - 30 rounds of 22MAG in the grip of a handgun


----------



## crob1 (Mar 12, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Ruger is making a SR9c and it fits the same holster as the SR9 from what I am told.
> 
> I would get a Kahr CW9. They can be had for $425ish and are very fine weapons. Fun to shoot and easier to conceal then almost every other smaller gun. They are less then an inch wide shoot very straight and are reliable as can be. Holsters to carry are around 50 bucks check here. Kahr holster The entire setup is under 500 bucks and you are setup very nicely and I think you will be very happy. I own 2 SR9's and I carry the Kahr cw9 everyday almost. I would be hard pressed to be any happier.
> 
> RCG


I couldn't agree more.


----------

